
Noam Chomsky: Why is Donald Trump having so much success? - jstreebin
https://www.quora.com/Why-is-Donald-Trump-having-so-much-success-during-this-election-cycle/answer/Noam-Chomsky-6?share=1
======
CM30
He's right with his analysis. Inequality, bad economic times and a feeling of
being abandoned by the political system tend to be great for extremists who
can stir up support by promising an easy fix or finding a scapegoat for
society's issues.

Moderate politicians and leaders tend to well in good times and extremists do
well in bad times.

